# Can't get real hgh so going to try mk677



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I have seen this on YouTube and it sounds good so where is the best place to get mk677

and is it a prohormone?

thx Steve


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

its classed as a sarm, bodyconscious and strongsupplementshop have it I think, no idea if its any good though.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

As mentioned in the thread in our forum, We have it in very limited stock HERE!


----------



## PRiDER (May 30, 2016)

Don't use capsules. It wont work


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

PRiDER said:


> Don't use capsules. It wont work


 Bullshit. It works in caps no problem


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

PRiDER said:


> Don't use capsules. It wont work


 Nonsense.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9467542

"We conclude that 2-month treatment with MK-677 in healthy obese males caused a sustained increase in serum levels of GH, IGF-I, and IGF-binding protein-3."

Albeit obese it done what it was supposed to do.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Hate it when people post shite.

Powder caps or liquid all work fine. Educate yourself before posting unfounded nonsense.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

tried both, liquid and caps, no diff at all. I had to stop because too much hungry on cutting period


----------



## PRiDER (May 30, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> Hate it when people post shite.
> 
> Powder caps or liquid all work fine. Educate yourself before posting unfounded nonsense.


 liquid forms are marketed for research purpose only and suppliers get away with it. But capsule form SARMS are ILLEGAL and u risk getting other substances or nothing.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

PRiDER said:


> liquid forms are marketed for research purpose only and suppliers get away with it. But capsule form SARMS are ILLEGAL and u risk getting other substances or nothing.


 They cover themselves and why would they ruin a reputation by sending fake stuff


----------



## PRiDER (May 30, 2016)

so DNA Anabolics are 100% legit ? planning to order.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

PRiDER said:


> liquid forms are marketed for research purpose only and suppliers get away with it. But capsule form SARMS are ILLEGAL and u risk getting other substances or nothing.


 Again, educate yourself before posting nonsense. Wrong.

Opinion does not = fact.


----------



## PRiDER (May 30, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> Again, educate yourself before posting nonsense. Wrong.
> 
> Opinion does not = fact.


 sure bro. how come on the official dna anabolic site i dont see any SARM products ? )


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

PRiDER said:


> sure bro. how come on the official dna anabolic site i dont see any SARM products ? )


 What, if you could clarify, has that got to do with anything, in any way?

The issue is you talking unfounded shite.

Just take the loss, learn from it and stop saying things you don't know for facts. It isn't difficult.


----------



## PRiDER (May 30, 2016)

Just check the website and see for yourself. All Sarms got removed. Guess why ?


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

PRiDER said:


> Just check the website and see for yourself. All Sarms got removed. *Guess why ?*


 is the answer..... your an idiot??


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

PRiDER said:


> Just check the website and see for yourself. All Sarms got removed. Guess why ?


 could be that they're not massive selling products - companies pull under-selling products all the time


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Lots of mk677 on eBay forsale


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Colin said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9467542
> 
> ...


 Do u rate this product Colin?


----------



## PRiDER (May 30, 2016)

Mergal said:


> is the answer..... your an idiot??


 stop talking about yourself :thumb


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

stevebills said:


> Do u rate this product Colin?


 It does work but it wont be close to Pharma or good Generic HGH.


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Colin said:


> It does work but it wont be close to Pharma or good Generic HGH.


 I'm fed up of buying bunk hgh so as I'm not a pro or competing and just playing

I have just ordered some mk677


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

What is a good generic hgh?

And I keep heading mixed reviews about sarms and side effects....


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

PRiDER said:


> Just check the website and see for yourself. All Sarms got removed. Guess why ?


 It's always the resort of a fool to dodge what he's questioned on and start talking about something else.

So one company has stopped selling a certain product, how does that in anyway support the shite you spout?


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

PRiDER said:


> Just check the website and see for yourself. All Sarms got removed. Guess why ?


 Plenty of stores sell it and eBay


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

PRiDER said:


> Just check the website and see for yourself. All Sarms got removed. Guess why ?


 Plenty of stores sell it and eBay


----------



## Thebraingaz (Jun 15, 2016)

I tried nootropics mk677, worked very well, also tried o-Bol, got nothing.


----------



## Thebraingaz (Jun 15, 2016)

Also mk677 in its raw form is a powder, liquids and pill forms both work, it all depends on the purity.


----------

